

Show HN: Pretty music visualization in real time with JavaScript and WebAudioAPI - markov_li
http://vizrify.com

======
pyroMax
I picked one of the demo songs, and this is what I got instead:

[http://vizrify.com/vizapp.html?src=5a65e535b85154595f3833429...](http://vizrify.com/vizapp.html?src=5a65e535b85154595f38334298d5d677)

When I hit back on the browser, it did go back to the demo song I had chosen.
I love Roxette though, so no worries, just FYI.

~~~
markov_li
Thanks for letting me know! I think this is a rare bug, and I'm pretty sure
it's caused by the audio element not properly loading. It's definitely on my
todo list!

------
RRRA
Why make it google chrome specific when things like this run in other
browsers:

<http://gattis.github.com/milkshake/> ?

~~~
markov_li
I'm not sure how milkshake is generating it's visualizations, but with Vizrify
I was playing with using the new WebAudio API (which will be coming to firefox
in a while) to access html5 audio element FFT data directly. It also opens up
the avenue to do other cool audio transformations that are difficult to do
otherwise.

~~~
RRRA
Oh ok, sounds cool. :) In which chrome version did it get supported?

I'm trying on chromium 23 on Linux Mint and only see 2 concentric circles and
nothing is playing / moving.

Though here it seems not to complain like it does in FF when in chromium and I
could hit a random play button on the page:

<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webaudio/intro/>

cheers!

~~~
markov_li
I've experienced some users reporting bugs using chromium and ubuntu, I
haven't had a chance to look into it, thanks for letting me know!

------
gavinpc
Brilliant way to collect mp3's :)

Seriously, though, I am impressed. Is a non-minified version available?

~~~
markov_li
I will probably make it availble once I've cleaned up the code and made some
improvements to the algorithms. Beat detection can be spotty on constantly
loud songs.

------
oms1005
This is a very nice. I was surprised how fast it was. Great job.

